# please help Power issues



## psp777 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Im new here. My son received a train for Christmas we had it running perfectly at his grandparents house now after setting it up at our home no luck.

Summary of issues:

1. When uncouple unit and power are connected the train does't receive power.
2. When just the power supply is connected to the track the train doesn't receive power.
3. When I connect the power supply to where the uncouple connection should go the train functions normally other than every time it passes the Remote control track section the cars "clicks" as the pass and also the "log dump car" auto dumps every time it passes.

See photos for better description. Thanks for any help you can provide

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/090321b6-4bbd-4262-922a-cf129d0dab47

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/002b38a3-b14a-4b3a-ae2d-311b15efc3a3

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/a45be384-822b-4e5a-9170-d3b1c992e3db

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/25ae7e14-f4f5-4965-a87c-138d11802948

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/2a865c7f-a18e-4b60-8afa-73d964e1b24a


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It looks O scale what is the brand?


----------



## psp777 (Dec 27, 2009)

Lionel http://www.trainz.com/t-30103_Review.aspx


----------



## psp777 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok so with the following connection the train seems to operate in a regular fashion...and seems to have more power.

Unfortunately the decoupling attachment doesn't work right now..it did a few days ago. 

It might just be a matter of randomly attaching the wires. The guide seems to be off????

Look at the current connection with out the decoupling attachment:
http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/9eef2c38-0831-4efb-9ad2-d1774f853a7a

A look at the surface of the track:
http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/f3d02c3f-2e3d-4b30-9e58-6dc423251756


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It figures, I can't recognize a new Lionel.
I think the original problem is that all your trck power was going through the uncoupler. That's bad, they only work momentarily or they burn up.

The little black wire in the last picture. Is that connected to the coil? That has track power. If so, connect the button to A them to a ground. It should work. Your last picture shows a correct connection to run the train. I am confused with the term AUX? Do these terminals Have track power or is it the Accessory power? It is interesting that the little black wire is not in your very first picture in the manual. Good pictures.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you try connecting the un coupler to the auxiliary side of the transformer?
Did you try running without the un coupler all together?

AUX = auxiliary?

When they first came out with the 80 watt transformers there was a problem with them. I remember reading something about them.

I have two and have not had a problem. Yet.
Now with the ZW I picked up the 80's are going to be for accessory's.


----------



## psp777 (Dec 27, 2009)

here is another look

train works with no uncouple unit with this:

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/9eef2c38-0831-4efb-9ad2-d1774f853a7a

uncouple unit:

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/4d419a08-b43c-44fa-be13-0b1a43245413

What letters in the first picture should it connect?

A look at the power unit:

http://www.screencast.com/users/Radiumscreen/folders/Jing/media/562d21da-3ccb-4a5f-ab51-dffa67d8a43b
thanks!!!

Maybe the uncouple unit is broken...odd that their instructions are so backwards???

thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Let's keep this simple. A through e Tell me what they connect to. I can't see enough of the track in the pictures as good as they are, I don't have one.
Ok A must be connected to the coil and not the outer rail

B is center rail track power
C,D are connected to ?????
E is connected to outer rail.
Where does the black wire from the center rail GO?
Where does the bar from E go?
ALso what about the metal bar on the uncoupler to the left what is that connected too. If you can answer these then we have a chance. Use avolt meter if you have to. 
Disconnect the track and use the two wires to get some life in the uncoupler to see if it works. Keep the engine off the track till you are satified it is all right. Use a bulb to detect current. Or a sparky wire, my least favorite.
I used you first picture.


----------

